# Sơn nội thất là gì?



## sonecofive (14/12/20)

_Một ngôi nhà hoàn thiện tốt phải đảm bảo các yếu tố như: kết cấu vững chắc, thiết kế tiện nghi, màu sắc hài hòa. Và để ngôi nhà đẹp và hoàn mỹ thì việc phối màu cho không gian bên trong là điều rất quan trọng. Lúc này sơn nội thất sẽ phát huy tác dụng của mình mang lại không gian hoàn mỹ cho ngôi nhà._




Sơn nội thất là gì​
*1, Sơn nội thất là gì*
Sơn nội thất là loại sơn nước chuyên dụng với công dụng chính là sơn các mảng tường ở trong nhà và mang đến tính thẩm mỹ cao. Ngoài ra, sơn nội thất còn chú trọng đến khả năng chùi rửa tốt. Độ mịn bóng, bền màu cao, không độc hại cho sức khỏe, có khả năng kháng khuẩn,…
Sơn nội thất được sơn ở bên trong, chính vì vậy mà ít bị chịu tác động trực tiếp từ các yếu tố ngoại cảnh hơn là sơn nội thất.

*Các tiêu chí lựa chọn sơn nội thất*




Các tiêu chí chọn sơn nội thất​Sơn nội thất được sơn trong nhà, ít chịu tác động trực tiếp của các yếu tố ngoại cảnh. Tuy nhiên khi tiền hành lựa chọn sơn nội thất thì cần đảm bảo các tiêu chí dưới đây để đảm bảo chất lượng của sơn. Đồng thời giúp tăng tuổi thọ của ngôi nhà:

*An toàn cho sức khỏe*: Chú ý chọn loại sơn không chứa APEO, không chứa thủy ngân và các kim loại nặng để đảm bảo an toàn. Đặc biệt là các loại sơn có hàm lượng chất hữu cơ bay hơi nhỏ, gần như không mùi, không gây khó chịu cho người thi công và người sinh hoạt trong gia đình.  
*Dễ lau chùi, rửa sạch vết bẩn*: như cà phê, dấu tay, nước hoa quả, hình vẽ… giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức trong việc đảm bảo ngôi nhà luôn sạch đẹp. Nhất là với nhà có trẻ nhỏ thì khả năng chùi rửa tốt là yếu tố quan trọng nhất. 
*Độ che phủ và bao phủ cao*: Giúp cho bề mặt bóng mịn. Giúp thi công dễ dàng và bền lâu theo thời gian.  
Ngoài ra màng sơn còn có *khả năng ngăn chặn sự thấm nước* từ bên ngoài. Khi kết hợp với lớp sơn ngoại thất sẽ giúp bảo vệ tối đa ngôi nhà, hạn chế thấm nước, rêu mốc, loang màu… làm mất tính thẩm mỹ.
*2, Cách sử dụng sơn nội thất đúng cách*

Muốn lớp sơn nội thất của bạn đẹp, tăng tuổi thọ thì bạn cần phải chọn loại sơn có chất lượng và sơn đúng quy trình.
Sơn nội thất có rất nhiều loại như sơn siêu bóng, sơn bóng, sơn mờ. Tùy vào mục đích sử dụng của mình mà bạn có thể chọn được loại sơn ưng ý. Bên cạnh đó bạn cần lựa chọn loại sơn nội thất có chất lượng tốt. Nên chọn sơn của những thương hiệu uy tín để đảm bảo tuổi thọ cho lớp sơn.
Bên cạnh việc chọn đúng loại sơn có chất lượng tốt, thì khi tiến hành sơn nhà bạn cần đảm bảo sơn đúng quy trình. Một quy trình sơn nội thất đầy đủ các bước sau đây:
Bước 1: Làm sạch bề mặt tường
Bước 2: Tiến hành bả bề mặt. Lưu ý lớp bả không dày quá 3mm
Bước 3: Sơn lót. Lớp sơn lót cần tiến hành cẩn thận để tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho bề mặt. Đồng thời sơn lót giúp tiết kiệm lớp sơn màu. Nên sơn 2 lớp sơn 2 lót.
Bước 4: Sơn phủ hoàn thiện. Đây là lớp sơn cuối cùng tạo màu sắc và không gian cho ngôi nhà. Lớp sơn phủ đa dạng màu sắc giúp bạn thỏa sức đam mê phối màu cho ngôi nhà của mình.
Trên đây là quy trình sơn nội thất và những tiêu chí lựa chọn sơn nội thất và tìm hiểu nội nội thất là gì mà sơn *E-Hanapo* cung cấp cho bạn. Mong rằng những thông tin mà chúng tôi mang đến giúp ích cho bạn trong quá trình sơn nội thất cho ngôi nhà của mình.




Sơn nước nội thất cao cấp E-Hanapo

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*​


----------



## Ruby Do (4/1/21)

Sơn nội thất là loại sơn nước chuyên dụng với công dụng chính là sơn các mảng tường ở trong nhà và mang đến tính thẩm mỹ cao


----------



## Hà Lan (10/1/21)

Sơn nội thất là loại sơn nước chuyên dụng với công dụng chính là sơn các mảng tường ở trong nhà và mang đến tính thẩm mỹ cao.


----------



## sonecofive (13/1/21)

Hà Lan nói:


> Sơn nội thất là loại sơn nước chuyên dụng với công dụng chính là sơn các mảng tường ở trong nhà và mang đến tính thẩm mỹ cao.


Cảm ơn bạn đã quan tâm!


----------

